

 Fundamentals of Cryptography; Algorithms and Security Services slides - fujutsu
http://vidcat.org/papers/fundamentals-of-cryptography-algorithms.html

======
lvh
Even though I think the slides are great, I am flagging this because it looks
like Vidcat is just a way of displaying public domain PDFs, except getting ad
money for doing it. The submitter has done nothing but submit a bunch of
vidcat links in the 4 days he's been on here.

The slides themselves are good, but there's places they are quite confusing
unless you already know what they're talking about.

For example slide 43: they talk about hash functions and birthday paradoxes,
but then they conclude that we need to use a "larger MAC". An attacker would
not be able to do the birthday attack on the "larger MAC", because they don't
know the secret key, so there's no way for them to compute the message groups
in the first place. It could be that they're trying to equate MAC and hash
function, which would be even worse!

For example slide 47, RSA parameters: n, and totient(n) line: public? n is
public, yes, totient(n) is not public at all, totient(n) gives you the
privkey!

~~~
irickt
What appear to be the same slides are available here:
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/noubir/Courses/CSU610/S06/crypto...](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/noubir/Courses/CSU610/S06/cryptography.pdf)

